# IT Jobs in Italy



## runvav (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I am thinking to move to Italy.I am from India.Can i please know the market for IT jobs and also the Visa Process.

Thank You.


----------



## Sammalhi (Aug 14, 2014)

I lived in italy for 8 years . If you have studied in india they don recognise your study as there is diffrence of language. I have done MCA in india have'nt worked even for 1 day in IT field . Try your luck


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

More importantly, without EU citizenship you will not be permitted to work (or stay) in Italy without a work visa and these are exceedingly difficult to obtain.

See Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti


----------

